

Frictionless: read Facebook social news stories without installing apps - bl4k
http://nikcub.appspot.com/frictionless-browser-plugin

======
JonnieCache
The guardian is one of the very few of these apps which, when you click on one
of the stories, will still redirect you to their site if you click "no" when
asked to install the app. From then on you will go straight to the story upon
clicking them and are never asked about the app again. They deserve kudos for
this.

All the other news outlets I've seen keep you on facebook if you don't install
the app, which is where this plugin comes in.

Unlike others I haven't blocked these stories because my list is small enough
that I actually care what the people on it are reading. This plugin will be
useful.

~~~
nikcub
this plugin began life a few days ago as a single line of javascript that
would auto-click those close dialogs. we went from there and got it working
with the other apps.

when the new API is released to all developers there will be a lot more of
these apps. we wrote this in a pretty generic way, so it should continue to
work when the new frictionless sharing apps are released.

------
bhuga
Too bad I already blocked all of these social news readers a while ago, for
all of same reasons this extension hopes to solve.

~~~
greggb
I did the same, but with just hiding them from the timeline. It was becoming
obvious that Facebook was trying to shove these new apps down our throats
since even with only a friend or two using them, they would stay at the top of
the timeline.

------
jrockway
I love that I'm finally old enough to read an article about the Internet and
have absolutely no idea what it's talking about.

------
Shenglong
Awesome. I hate installing Facebook apps - and talk about satisfying a need!

